# A couple of my guitars



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Thought I'd show you guys what I do in my spare time (never seem to have enough of that!). I use Australian native timbers sourced from either recycled, recovered or sustainable sources. Started building about 2 years ago and wish I had started 20 years ago!


Australian Blackwood back and sides, Bunya Pine top











Blackheart Sassafras back and sides, Bunya Pine top











Tasmanian Tiger Myrtle back and sides, Bunya Pine top


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I will have to say that you have a talent! I would not know where to start!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

How does someone go about learning how to shape, bend, or otherwise make one of those? I find those very intriguing. I don't know anything about music but would love to make one for my nephew.

Mark


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's some pretty work. The Tasmanian Tiger Myrtle is gorgeous. I have never seen it before.
I've played for 50+ years primarily acoustic fingerpicking but I wouldn't have a clue of where to begin building one.
Do you have any you tubes? I'd like to hear what they sound like.
BTW.. Welcome to the forums.
..Jon..


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! 

Mark, I did a two week intensive guitar building course a couple of years a go and have just gone on from there. There's probably a course near where you live. The main thing you need is a little patience. Bending sides is satisfying but a little cringe worthy. 

Jon, if you'd like to hear a couple of my guitars, I have various recordings on my soundcloud https://soundcloud.com/martintaylor


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful guitars...Lovely choices of wood species...Nice playing also. Hard to tell on my cheap laptop but guitars seem to have very bright sound. What strings do you use.


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Roger, good headphones might help! haha. I mainly use Elixir Nanowebs 11-52s on my builds as they are a good standard for most players.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I suppose I should go listen on my desktop with the home theater attatched. Just too lazy to get out of my lazyboy and go sit at the desk. Anyway, very nice guitars. Well done. Would love to see tutorial of a guitar build if you are ever so inclined. I have had guitar building on my bucket list for years. I work oppressive hours...combine that with family issues and there is no time for such a project. 4 years till retirement. After the initial time of taking care of projects that I have promised my wife...guitar building will happen.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

MARTIN TAYLOR!! What a perfect name for an acoustic guitar maker. Do you ever get any grief from Martin or Taylor about selling Martin-Taylor guitars? :laughing:

Btw, your instruments are beautiful.

Kevin H.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

How much do you cahrge for these guitars?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

kjhart0133 said:


> MARTIN TAYLOR!! What a perfect name for an acoustic guitar maker. Do you ever get any grief from Martin or Taylor about selling Martin-Taylor guitars? :laughing:
> 
> Btw, your instruments are beautiful.
> 
> Kevin H.


I was wondering if his middle name was Gibson.


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

kjhart0133 said:


> MARTIN TAYLOR!! What a perfect name for an acoustic guitar maker. Do you ever get any grief from Martin or Taylor about selling Martin-Taylor guitars?


Hi Kevin, yeah, you can't get a much better birth name than mine for guitar making! Fortunately, because "Martin" and "Taylor" are both considered generic names and it is my birth name, I can trade under it without any hassles. I can't copy any of their trademarks, logos, designs etc but the name itself is OK. Phew!

And, for those interested in pricing etc feel free to check out my website http://martintaylorguitars.com.au


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy cow, I know these are quality but if I bought one I would have to learn how to play with my feet cause my wife would cut off my hands lol. You should check out a shop right down the road from my house called House of Guitars, they are in Rochester NY and they sell a ton of high end guitars.


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

How much time does it cost to make 1 guitar.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful guitars you have there Martin,
nice work. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

jojorik said:


> How much time does it cost to make 1 guitar.


Hi, there is approximately 100 hours in a guitar build although some take a little longer if there are more complex rosette designs etc.


----------



## Beav (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous guitars.:notworthy:

If they sound half as beautiful as they look (appear to on computer,):thumbsup: you should be very successful.

Congratulations and continued success.:thumbup1:

Beav


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

I keep thinking I need to learn to make a guitar. But I suppose I should learn to play one first. 

Those are gorgeous guitars. I'm really impressed.


----------



## woodfred (Oct 31, 2013)

I must say those are gorgeous guitars. My favorite one is the Blackwood. What Machine Heads & Ratio are on it? What species is the neck, bridge & fret board? I also notice you have no fingerboard inlay or markers, I'd be lost without the markers. 

I own 2 Martins, a DCME and a 0015M. Both are low end priced Martins, at just $1000.00 each although the DCME is 8 years older than the 0015M. They sound & play fantastic, I love them. I'd be very interested in playing and comparing your guitars to mine. I know that's not possible since we are on opposite sides of this planet. oh well, such is life. After listening to your audio samples I'd say your guitars have the best tones I've heard on any of the many guitars I've played. Great sustain. To add to that I have played $3000 + guitars that do not sound or play as good as my $1000 Martins.


----------



## MartinTaylor (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Woodfred,

Thanks so much for the encouraging comments. 

I use Gotoh machine heads with a 16:1 ratio. I find they are nice and smooth. I usually use Queensland Maple for the necks. The fretboards and bridges are Mulga wood (an Australian outback timber). And I do put in side markers, usually Abalone or Pearl but they aren't visible in the pictures. 

I wish my playing ability was much better, I seem to be stuck at the same place I have been for years. Anyway, more practice I guess.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

MartinTaylor said:


> Jon, if you'd like to hear a couple of my guitars, I have various recordings on my soundcloud https://soundcloud.com/martintaylor


Martin:
I just gave a listen to the samples on the link you provided.
What a wonderful tone these have. Crisp & full ranged.
Pass my compliments to your friend Mike McCarthy. He's a fine guitarist.
I'd really like to give one of these a try.
And YES... A build thread would be much appreciated.
..Jon..


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

those are beautiful guitars. martin taylor ... great name for a guitar maker!


----------



## woodfred (Oct 31, 2013)

MartinTaylor said:


> I wish my playing ability was much better, I seem to be stuck at the same place I have been for years. Anyway, more practice I guess.


 I'm still amazed how handsome the woodtones compliment each other on your guitars. Like I said before, their gorgeous. At least to my eyes they are. I know some folks like thoses fancy Gibsons with inlays all over and triple binding. Not me I think the wood shows all the beauty. The only thing your guitars might need is the letters MT inlayed into the head stock. 

When I feel like I'm playing the same melodys or chords rhythms over & over, I found out that if I find a song I like and I want to learn how to play it, I will spend just enough time learning it until I gat board of it and somehow it opens up a subtle new path of inspiration. The trick is don't try to find it, just mess around and it will (hopefully) just show up.


----------

